# Fiished Ripley



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just a quick knocked-together html to show off the model:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ripley1.html










This is X-Acto Facto's "Lucky Star" kit. It represents Ripley disrobing after her run-in with the Alien at the end of A L I E N. Well, it's supposed to, but painting her in the all white suit with all white undies was dull. So I painted her in "Happier Days on the Nostromo" - coming back aboard after a walk outside the ship. And surely, she didn't only have _white _panties in her wardrobe!

The posies on her undies, and the name tages on her spacesuit, are home made decals. For some details on the build, see my other thread here entitled "Crotchrot."


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW!! Great job, John! Really looks fantastic! :thumbsup: 

Wayne


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow, excellent work John! Top notch!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am glad her crotchrot is cured. Great job, John!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah! The crotch looks great! You might even call it a 'top notch crotch'! :lol:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

This is actually from a scene that was cut from the movie. In the original cut, Ripley seduces Brett (Harry Dean Stanton) in the cargo hold. 

Ripley: "I've always thought you were hot, Brett! That Hawaiian shirt and the cigarette constantly dangling from your mouth just turn me on!"

Brett: "Riiiight!"

Ripley: "Do you like pink, baby? I wore these just for you."

Brett: "Riiiight!"

Ripley: "Mmmm. Look at _that!_ Is that a chest-burster in your pants - or you just glad to see me?"

Brett: _*"Riiiight!"*_


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

John,
As usual, your work is amazing. You really should consider doing an article on using pastel chalks for finishing.

Rob


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Scott: :lol::lol:
Rob: Nah, that would be _work_!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding paint job John!


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Awesome as always, John. 

I've always wanted to do a figure kit or two, but the whole idea of highlights / lowlights / tones / etc intimidates me. Give me a good old starship with hard lines and solid colors!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Fantastic, John. At first glance I thought it was a reference photo of Sigouney.
Excellent shading. I like the posies. Nice touch.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It looks mostly like her. Comparing it to the publicity portraits of her from ALIEN, the lower face of the kit is too long, and the lower lip is too big.

These things scare me too! Especially girl kits - a Conan model I can screw up (I;ve covered up mistakes with blood spatters or scars), a girl's face has to be juuust right!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I was 18 when Alien came out, I remember this dream


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

... I still have it.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

That's a beaut, John! Great subject and good likeness. Making the suit an off-white was a great idea. Their stuff was quite dirty and well used.

My mother would not let me see Alien when it came out in '79. It was rated R and I was only 11. Boy was I upset! Star Wars really had me wanting to see more sci-fi movies at that age. When I saw it on TV years later, I had such a crush on Ripley. Oh, how I wanted to be the only other person left with her on that shuttle!

Finally did see it on the big screen last year when it was released with a few new scenes. Definitely one of my favorites of all time!

... and I still have crush on Ripley!


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

I got to see the original "Alien" movie on opening night. Had no idea what to expect. Was quite astounded at the quality of the effects and sets.

To say the least it scared the crap out of me. I was looking in the dark shadows for hours afterward. I remember coming out of the theater after the movie and seeing the line going all the way around the building (in the rain IIRC). I have found that "Alien" can still put me on the edge of my seat and get the adrenaline going even after all these years and knowing the story.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Outstanding John (as usual!).

Looks like the Monistat worked  !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I reworked the web page to something nicer looking. That'll be the final for the website. It's the same as the link in the first post.


----------

